# Anyone awake yet?



## LBSKUNK (Feb 16, 2010)

Just wondering. It's been warm, sunny and beautiful in Southern Cali, and dandelions are everywhere from all the rain we had. I wish mine were awake so they could feast on them.


----------



## Nay (Feb 16, 2010)

If you had RedFoots, they would be chomping!!!
Enjoy that weather, we just had 2 more inches of the white stuff.And there is no green to be seen!
Na


----------



## dreadyA (Feb 16, 2010)

A few Californians have had early wake ups already!


----------



## Shelly (Feb 16, 2010)

My experience is that hibernation has little if anything to do with temperature, and everything to do with length of daylight hours.


----------



## kimber_lee_314 (Feb 16, 2010)

Most of mine are up. I've seen all but two of them grazing. I'm so happy to see them all - I really miss them when they're hibernating.


----------



## terracolson (Feb 16, 2010)

Well i had one wake up, he never went down for more than a month and then back up... he woke every one up!!


----------



## Madortoise (Feb 16, 2010)

My Penelope is still sound asleep. I'm guessing sometime in March like the last year...can't wait to see her walk around again. We may have a roommate when she wakes up -- possibly a blood related relative tortoise whose owner is looking to rehome a tort because their house is foreclosing. Knowing Penelope, she'll be very easy going about it all.


----------



## mobtech (Feb 17, 2010)

One of my two tortoises came out today. The other one is sound asleep.


----------



## Josh (Mar 4, 2010)

im still patiently awaiting an awakened tortoise!


----------



## spikethebest (Mar 4, 2010)

mobtech said:


> One of my two tortoises came out today. The other one is sound asleep.



Welcome to the forum!!! they could go back to sleep. if they eat, you must keep them warm and awake. if not, the food could rot in their stomachs. mine are still asleep.


----------



## Yvonne G (Mar 4, 2010)

mobtech said:


> One of my two tortoises came out today. The other one is sound asleep.



Hi Mobtech:

I'm sorry I missed this when you first posted. I try to send new posters a...







to the forum when they make their first post! Better late than never.

My desert tortoises and Russians are still asleep, but most of the box turtles are awake.


----------



## dmmj (Mar 4, 2010)

My russians are awake and eating all the new things growing in their area, my DT is starting to wake but I think he wants it a little bit warmer. my boxie is also awake


----------



## sharlan (Mar 11, 2010)

It's been so cold, that I haven't checked on mine lately.


----------



## Tom (Mar 11, 2010)

I didn't hibernate any tortoises this year, but my Red Tegu is still down. We're having an unusually cold March here and its making her stay asleep. I want her to hurry up and wake up, as I've got a ton of food for her to eat. The roaches have been busy all winter long.


----------



## terryo (Mar 11, 2010)

We had a few days in the high 50's here and I saw my RES sitting on a rock, but haven't seen her since.


----------



## Yvonne G (Mar 11, 2010)

I box my desert tortoises up and put them in chest-type freezers (unplugged) that are full of shredded newspaper. I put a pencil across one corner of the lid so that there is a very small movement of fresh air. The freezers are in an old abandoned house on the back of my property. Even though the air inside the house gets warm and cold like the air outside, the freezers maintain a steady temperature because they are so well insulated. All my freezer tortoises are still sleeping soundly!


----------



## Charlotte (Mar 14, 2010)

I checked on Lickity-Split yesterday. She had knocked one of her small barracades down but made no more attempts and stayed in. I looked inside and she was way at the back, but I took the barracades down just in case. A couple of hours later she was at the doorway but still not coming out. Couple more hours later she was at the back again. So she definately is stirring, and it was about 68 her yesterday, but went down to about 40 overnight so I guess she's not feeling it. Will be watching for her today and next few as it is supposed to be in high 60's low 70's.


----------



## Madortoise (Mar 17, 2010)

My Penelope is up. I didn't come home til 7:30 p.m. but my hubby said she was looking up at him pleading with her eyes to be freed from the enclosed area where she was sleeping. It was very timely w/the time change and spring in the air (though it has been feeling more like summer this past 2 days in my neighborhood in So Cal). Now I get to see her in person everyday instead of the picture on my mug.


----------

